# Sargent Electricals



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

HI

I just wanted through the medium of this site to personally thank Ian Sargent (Sargent Electricals).

On my Auto-trail the front marker lights were not working, and i am not the most technically minded person at the best of times, and Ian even sent me several messages on what to look for and do. 

It soon became apparent that i hadn't got a clue what and where to look etc so Ian invited me up to his factory near to Beverley.

On my arrival his receptionist made a drink for my mother and myself and informed us where best to park, then Ian came down to greet me and i thought he was off out, he was to my motor home!

Ian removed shelves, lights, boxes etc inside the van, then obtained steps and removed the light covers on the outside, re fitted connections, tightened screws etc.

I now have two front marker lights that work and it is all down to Ian Sargent.

So Ian as promised a very big public thank you for what you did, arranging for me to come over, taking time out of your very busy day to sort my problem out.

At the end i offered to pay for what he had done, he refused all payment and even apologised that he didn't have restaurant facilities for us to use but readily agreed that we could stay on his car park while we had our own lunch.

Ian you are one hell of a guy, THANK YOU.


Keith


----------



## Ballina226 (May 7, 2010)

Hi
I would agree they are a very helpful company. I wanted to fit a rear view camera to my Swift Bolero 680EB and they told me exactly where and what to look for in the pre-installed wiring system.

When I ordered it was delivered the next day and they advised me over the phone how to connect it to my pioneer sat nav system which I installed at the same time.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

I would second this - great customer service - so refreshing nowdays


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

I have had several occassions to deal with this company and each time they have went beyond their remit.

Wouldn't it be great if all companies tried to aspire to this?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I will also second (or third) this. I had a particularly trivial (but important to me) question and my email was answered almost by return.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I too have been to Beverley to visit Ian and the service and customer relations is 2nd to none, truly a family concern with customer satisfaction upmost in their thoughts.

Sadly these days one of the very few companies that I would recommend.

Bob


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

I too find SARGENTS first class. I have asked them by e-mail, a few times, about wiring etc and I always get an immediate reply.
As Bob has said, one of the very few companies I would recommend.
They also respond to questions on here which helps us all.

Thanks SARGENT for your great service.

sennen523.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Me to, problems with habitation electrics Ian came up with the answer, no trouble since. Great service.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank-you, we all really appreciate the kind words and glad to hear that the support service is working. We will continue to strive to improve where we can, so resting on our laurels.

I hope you are enjoying the (good) dare I say that? weather and enjoying your motorhomes.

Best regards

Ian & the team at Sargent's


----------

